# Reinhart 100 3-D ?



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Does anyone know if there will be a Reinhart 100 3-D shoot this year anywhere in SW Ontario ? I have never shot this shoot and have been waiting for it to come in this area to get the chance.
Any input on this would be greatly appreciated.
Thank's
-Matt


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Been watch the Reinhart website for updates, nothing as been said so far.
Matt


----------



## kujoe9309 (Jul 12, 2006)

The R100 shoots are great, went to 2 at Lincoln Bowmen Archery Club‎ a couple years ago. The closest to Southern Ontario this year is at Saginaw Field & Stream Club‎.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

No so we are going to Saginaw!


----------

